# New Tree Stand Covers/Skirts!!!



## Scout-N-Hunt (Feb 1, 2008)

I admit it, been busted more than once even at 25'-30' by some 'ole doe and it makes me want to find a better concealment set up for my climbers. 

Been looking at Summit's tree stand cover/skirt for my Goliath climbers, but the material is just too thin, too flimsy, and you can see right through it. 

Took a chance and bought one of the tree stand covers from the guy here on GON who had his ad pulled. 

The cover arrived a couple of days ago and I am impressed. 

This cover has a 3D leaf material securely stitched to the outside of the cover and has 2 separate pockets stitched on the inside for your stuff - whatever that might be. Plenty long enough to conceal all movement from the top of the climber rail down.

Attaches to the rail of your climber via lots of velcro straps and he is coming out with a webbing/D-ring attachment version very soon for those hunters who demand total silence or wish to change the cover between stands or use it as a ground blind.

I've already ordered another for my second Goliath and can't wait to see the webbing/D-ring version.

His Woody's user name is gatorboy, the website for better pics/more info is www.thereelhunter.com and his email address is gatorboys@gmail.com

Hunt Safe,
S-N-H


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 1, 2008)

no problem with you posting this here as a review and giving the info as long as you dont work for the company

looks like a good blind


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Feb 1, 2008)

Jim,

I don't work for the company, nor have I ever even met this man. It is purely a gear review and nothing else - hope I'm not in trouble here and don't want to cause any trouble for this gentleman.

Appears to be a great product and looks like it will serve its intended purpose with good results. 

Also looks like it would make a fantastic ground blind and I believe he said the newer versions will also have buttons/snaps/or some type of system to connect two covers together to wrap around the biggest of monster stands or make a very large circumference ground blind that is quick to set up/take down.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 1, 2008)

no problem with your post at all


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Feb 4, 2008)

*Stand Cover*

For those interesed, here is the website for better pics and information on the Stand Cover:

http://www.thereelhunter.com

S-N-H


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Aug 20, 2009)

Bringing this back to the top for this season ......... wound up with 3 and they've improved the product. Also makes a nice camo hat too. I need a few more for some 20' ladder stands ....... better get to the change jug.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 5, 2009)

I have been using the die cut camo you find at Wally World or
any sporting goods store...I cut mine to the size I want and use
big twist ties to hold to the stand...$20.00 and weighs 3-4 ounces,
and folds to fit your cargo pants pocket...


----------



## Ace12 (Oct 19, 2009)

I bought one last year and have used it since.  It is a very nice product.


----------

